# Flood Control Always On



## coolbho3000 (May 31, 2010)

For my search flood control, it has been "on all day," preventing me from searching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It keeps telling me to wait 60 seconds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This makes it difficult to search the forum or track my own posts even


----------



## tk_saturn (May 31, 2010)

Log out, clear your cookies, leave gbatemp for a few minutes and then try again


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 31, 2010)

I still think it doesn't need to be 60 seconds now the new server is being used...


----------



## geoflcl (May 31, 2010)

I myself am always guilty of pressing "view new posts" tons of times.  I always end up not waiting long enough by accident.  =/


----------



## tk_saturn (May 31, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I myself am always guilty of pressing "view new posts" tons of times.  I always end up not waiting long enough by accident.  =/


If you already have that page open, just press refresh and it gets around the 60second wait.


----------



## xist (May 31, 2010)

60 seconds does seem slightly excessive though...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 31, 2010)

Back on the old server it was more reasonable. They just haven't changed it since.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quickfix: Use the Lite skin. It has no limit because it uses Google for searching


----------

